# Jamis Coda Sport



## MarkDL (Jun 11, 2009)

I just wanted to show-off my new ride. I normally do mountain biking on my Spec. Stumpy 29er, but decided to get some road miles in for weight loss. I tested some nice road bikes but just could not get comfortable with the drop bars and brifters. I read a lot of good things about the Coda model from Jamis and took a chance and ordered on for $700. I am extremely pleased with my choice. I'm doing 20 & 30 miles jaunts with it and I am very comfortable on it. The steel frame gives a nice ride and at 26lbs it's more than adequate for my needs. 

With the bar-ends, I get a little variety on the hand position. I pulled the heavy suspension seatpost and cheap saddle and installed a Sette APX carbon post I had laying around and a Charge Spoon saddle. Even better, I've dropped 20 lbs in 2 months and feel great.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the weight loss _and_ the new ride!! :thumbsup:

A win - win IMHO!!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like it. 
Nice!!!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I miss my Jamis Durango mtb. just starting to get into road riding, and sadly my budget is horrendous now-a-days (wife stole my toy budget!). Anyways not to hijack your thread, grats on the bike, looks very nice, and grats on the wt loss!


----------



## heckyeahman (Aug 6, 2009)

Great choice!


----------

